# 2005 Vs. 2006 Look 585



## windcheater (Sep 18, 2005)

Maybe you guys can help me out. Am new to the Look brand (other then my pedals). Been lusting after the 585 and found one tonight at the dealer which was a 2005 model frame. The price was right and it was the color I wanted (gloss carbon). I was told there were no fundamental differences between the 05 and 06. Is this correct? I could not find specs for my 05 but I noticed that the 06 has the VHM (very high mod) carbon and it is marked on the top tube as such. My 05 has no such marking and on a different area is marked HM and not VHM. Is the 05 not made of the VHM? and if so, perhaps I would have been better off going without the 15% discount and getting the 06. Anyone know what the deal on this is? Thanks!


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

Same bike, different graphics. no other difference between 05 and 06 585's.


----------



## sirbikealot (Apr 8, 2005)

ditto just to reassure you


----------



## jun1662 (Dec 15, 2004)

*-ditto-*

The 05 is the same as the 06 model, as a marketing strategy, in my opinion this is done to hype up the new model and excite the market. Get the 05!


----------



## windcheater (Sep 18, 2005)

*05 585*

thanks - i feel better - since i already bought the frame! now for the build. although i have always used shimano, i think perhaps campy record is right for a fine french frame?


----------



## GonaSovereign (Sep 16, 2005)

windcheater said:


> i think perhaps campy record is right for a fine french frame?


Credit Agricole seems quite pleased with Dura Ace parts on its 585s, so ride whatever makes you want to go fast.


----------



## GonaSovereign (Sep 16, 2005)

windcheater said:


> i think perhaps campy record is right for a fine french frame?


Credit Agricole seems quite pleased with Dura Ace parts on its 585s, so ride whatever makes you want to go fast.


----------



## Troy16 (Jan 2, 2003)

And when they come out with UltraVHM carbon you can begin worrying again. Absolutely unreal what some of you guys worry sbout. Unreal.


----------



## windcheater (Sep 18, 2005)

*Who's Worried?*



Troy16 said:


> And when they come out with UltraVHM carbon you can begin worrying again. Absolutely unreal what some of you guys worry sbout. Unreal.


It appears that you are the one worried - that is, worried about my frame decision. Unreal is it? It is very real to me. I work extremely hard in a very high stress job and cycling is my outlet. Since I am spending a large sum of money to build a bike that I will get a lot of pleasure out of, I think it is a logical question to ask if there was a change in frame material or construction. Biking is my therapy. Perhaps you should consider some so you can work on your judgemental posts.


----------



## Troy16 (Jan 2, 2003)

windcheater said:


> It appears that you are the one worried - that is, worried about my frame decision. Unreal is it? It is very real to me. I work extremely hard in a very high stress job and cycling is my outlet. Since I am spending a large sum of money to build a bike that I will get a lot of pleasure out of, I think it is a logical question to ask if there was a change in frame material or construction. Biking is my therapy. Perhaps you should consider some so you can work on your judgemental posts.


Yawn. Sounds like flipping a burger would be a high stress job for you, LOL.


----------

